# Free furniture



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

Apparently our new house is being sold to us fully furnished.
as we are bringing our own stuff over we won't be needing most of it.
Question is does anyone know of any organisations or charities who could use it ?
house is in Cantenhede area.
Thanks in advance
kim


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

217 724 887
Reto a esperanca. They collect and they help get people clean and off drink and drugs.


----------



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

silvers said:


> 217 724 887
> Reto a esperanca. They collect and they help get people clean and off drink and drugs.


Thank you will take a note of the number with me.
kim


----------

